# My kids helped stuff the turkey



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, so Noel the turkey is our pet. A girl had her listed on Craigslist "free to good home" the week after Thanksgiving last year. Her BF's family raised her to eat last Thanksgiving but she was so sweet and friendly the GF couldn't stand to have her be dinner. She convinced the BF's family to her the the turkey, however she lived in the city and could not keep her herself so she had to find her a home. I saw the ad and brought her home that day. She is the sweetest bird, she loves treats and follows you around to be petted.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Cool story and pics!! Thanks for sharing!! I couldnt have eaten her either! lol....


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Has she laid eggs for you yet? Even infertile they will lay in the spring, great tasting eggs!

Bob


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

We bought some turkey poults this past spring to raise up for the freezer. We ended up with a hen and a Tom....the Tom was handsome but decided the kids looked like competition and started acting aggressive towards them. The girl however is THE sweetest bird I've ever met soooo I convinced the hubby We needed a pet turkey


----------

